# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Tận hưởng khung cảnh biển hồ với bờ cát trắng mịn

## phuong_hanh3112

*Với biển hồ nước mặn nhân tạo rộng tới 6,1 ha cùng bãi cát trắng trải dài miên man ngay giữa lòng Hà Nội, "tìm về với biển" chưa bao giờ dễ dàng hơn thế với người dân Thủ Đô.*

Ngày 25/5 và 26/5 vừa qua, dự án đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park đã chính thức được ra mắt với sự kiện đẳng cấp “Ngày hội thành phố biển hồ” diễn ra bên bờ biển hồ. Cùng với đó là màn trình diễn ánh sáng Lighting Show vô cùng hoành tráng ngay trên mặt nước biển, thu hút hàng nghìn lượt khách tới tham dự

Tại Vinhomes Ocean Park (Gia Lâm, Hà Nội), chủ đầu tư đã dành tới 6,1 ha để xây dựng nên biển hồ nhân tạo có tác dụng điều hòa, đem đến cho cư dân nơi đây bầu không khí trong lành, mát mẻ. Cùng với đó là cảnh quan được thiết kế một cách công phu, chau chuốt đến từng chi tiết, tạo nên điểm nhấn chủ đạo cho đại đô thị hiện đại bậc nhất Thủ đô mang tên "Thành phố đại dương".

Bao quanh biển hồ là bãi cát trắng tự nhiên rộng miên man, được kỳ công chuyển tới đây từ thành phố biển Nha Trang đầy nắng gió, tô điểm thêm là những hàng dừa nhiệt đới xanh mát đem lại không gian biển đẹp như mơ giữa lòng thành phố. Không chỉ có vậy, nước tại biển hồ Vinhomes Ocean Park cũng được các kỹ sư chăm chút kỹ lưỡng bằng những công nghệ hỗ trợ lọc và xử lý tối tân nhằm đem lại độ mặn, độ trong và màu sắc không khác gì nước biển tự nhiên.

Cùng những hàng ghế ngả đặc trưng được đặt dọc bờ biển, như một đặc quyền, cư dân nơi đây có thể hòa mình với biển để thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi bất cứ khi nào mình muốn.

Ngày 25/5 và 26/5 vừa qua, dự án đại đô thị Vinhomes Ocean Park đã chính thức được ra mắt với sự kiện đẳng cấp “Ngày hội thành phố biển hồ” diễn ra bên bờ biển hồ. Cùng với đó là màn trình diễn ánh sáng Lighting Show vô cùng hoành tráng ngay trên mặt nước biển, thu hút hàng nghìn lượt khách tới tham dự.

[left !important]Hồ lớn trung tâm rộng 24.5ha đã gần như hoàn tất với bờ cát trắng mịn và rặng dừa xanh trải dài bao quanh hồ.[/left !important]

Tại Vinhomes Ocean Park (Gia Lâm, Hà Nội), chủ đầu tư đã dành tới 6,1 ha để xây dựng nên biển hồ nhân tạo có tác dụng điều hòa, đem đến cho cư dân nơi đây bầu không khí trong lành, mát mẻ. Cùng với đó là cảnh quan được thiết kế một cách công phu, chau chuốt đến từng chi tiết, tạo nên điểm nhấn chủ đạo cho đại đô thị hiện đại bậc nhất Thủ đô mang tên "Thành phố đại dương".

Bao quanh biển hồ là bãi cát trắng tự nhiên rộng miên man, được kỳ công chuyển tới đây từ thành phố biển Nha Trang đầy nắng gió, tô điểm thêm là những hàng dừa nhiệt đới xanh mát đem lại không gian biển đẹp như mơ giữa lòng thành phố. Không chỉ có vậy, nước tại biển hồ Vinhomes Ocean Park cũng được các kỹ sư chăm chút kỹ lưỡng bằng những công nghệ hỗ trợ lọc và xử lý tối tân nhằm đem lại độ mặn, độ trong và màu sắc không khác gì nước biển tự nhiên.

Cùng những hàng ghế ngả đặc trưng được đặt dọc bờ biển, như một đặc quyền, cư dân nơi đây có thể hòa mình với biển để thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi bất cứ khi nào mình muốn.

Các cụm cảnh quan điểm nhấn bao gồm biểu tượng xương cá voi, biểu tượng artwork, quảng trường sự kiện, sân chơi trẻ em,... đều đã hoàn thiện.

Nằm ở vị trí trung tâm huyện Gia Lâm, cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội chưa đầy 20 phút chạy xe, từ Thành phố Đại dương, cư dân có thể di chuyển một cách thuận lợi, nhanh chóng tới mọi nơi trong thành phố bằng hệ thống cầu, đường cao tốc đã được hình thành.

----------

